# Buying wood in bulk from Home Depot



## 12point (Jun 25, 2009)

In the next month or so i plan on buying about $1,500 dollars worth of wood and materials to bulid a fence around my back yard. Has anyone else bought materials to build a fence from HOme Depot? If so are they negotiable on a price or can you get them to deliver the wood?


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

If you are a contractor you get a 10% discount. They will rent you a truck to deliver it with.


----------



## Sawdustmaker (Jan 2, 2008)

If you plan on getting the best material for the buck, purchase it on a Thursday when they get the shelves stocked for the week-end. If you purchase on Monday, you get what everyone else has sorted through over the week-end. If you just place an order and are not willing to sort your own, then you get what the picker wants to get rid of.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Apply for the HD credit card. They give 15% off your first purchase. I think you have to actually have the card IN your hand before that first-purchase discount is in effect, so be sure and ask first. I knew a young couple, building their own home, who saved thousands this way.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

Home Depot sometimes offers "Interest free for 1 year" deals on purchases over $500. (At one time), you may want to look at something like that as well. You might need contractor card for that promotion also !


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

I wouldn't assume that HD always has the "best" price. Take your materials list to all the lumber yards/mills in your area. Look at what they're selling and ask for their best price. You might want to spend a little more and buy elsewhere if the lowest price is for the worst wood. -Jack


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

I bought all my fence wood from HD, and have bought a significant amount of wood from them during my basement renos. As others have mentioned, they tend to be non-negotiable in price, and offered to deliver the wood only for a $50 charge.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

I would second what IrreverentJack says about HD not necessarily being the least expensive. I bought my ceiling OSB from Windsor Plywood here in Brandon and they were less costly and they delivered and once they delivered they even went the extra mile and off loaded it into my garage (something they don't usually do as they say it is curbside delivery). It may have helped that it was my wife who was home at the time of the delivery as I had been working crazy hours. Anyway check around there may be much better deals than what HD offers.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

All Home Depots offer a 10% discount to all veterans.


----------



## CoryE (Feb 22, 2011)

My wife works for HD and I was a mill work specialist there for 5 years. They will not negotiate the price but as someone posted you can get 10% as a contractor and they have credit card scams for discounts. If you want to price match, well good luck, it has to be the same grade and producer or they will claim it is a different product. I built a split rail fence 3 years ago and purchased my wood from a local mill, paid less per gross board foot and received fewer shoddy boards.


----------



## CoryE (Feb 22, 2011)

Ack double posting.


----------



## 12point (Jun 25, 2009)

i went by on my lunch break today and got an updated price on the materials. ( i had previously gotton prices 6 months ago). I talked to one of the managers while i was there and he said the delivery fee was normally $79.00 but that it was NOT going to be a "deal breaker" . I feel certain i could get them to deliver for free. The online coupon appears to be just for contractors?

Mark S- I live in a pretty small town. There is Home Depot and then there is a few "mom and pop" lumber stores. Which are a good bit more expensive. The nearest Lowes is 50 miles away. But i have an exact number of each material that i need. I may contact the "mom and pop" places and get them to give me a full price quote. Cant hurt to ask right.


----------



## mcase (Oct 31, 2009)

Brantley,

I don't know what wood your buying or what other lumber is available to you. I also don't know the quality of your particular Home Depot's stock. But based on years of experience with HD in metro Boston I can tell you that its important to watch them like a hawk. In this area they often have a very good grade of eastern white pine. No surprise there they are buying and selling it in New England. But they will mix useless Ponderosa pine right in with it. Consumers that accept the labeling are in for a surprise when they go work that Pond pine junk. Around here, they supply a crummy grade of spf maine-cut 2×4". Its a poor grade to begin with and is very poorly kilned. IMO its not worth working with - too much waste and too many studs that warp over time and ruin newly plastered walls. So even if you pay a bit somewhere else you may be getting a better deal. Sawdustermaker is right-at the very least you should pick your own stock by all means and get it when the piles are new. The left overs are pitiful.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

I pick through the maple from time to time and take the curly maple out that is reasonably straight. Other than that, unless I require something that night to finish a project, I don't use them for wood.

The pressure treated stuff is ok, fencing I get from a lumber mill at 1/2 the price of HD and Lowes.


----------



## 12point (Jun 25, 2009)

The premium grade 2×4 are usually pretty good. The #2 stuff is so bad i cant believe they actually sell it. The picket pieces are decent quality. I will probably get a few extra and return the ones that are crap.


----------



## Domer (Mar 8, 2009)

I live in a metro area and find that the prices from a wholesaler are at least as good as HD and the wood is a whole lot better.

You might check around and see. Sometimes they will deliver for a reasonable price.

If you have to use HD, like every one else has said, make sure you look over the lumber as you can get some really bad wood from them. I would pick it out myself if at all possible. Renting their truck is not a bad deal at all.

Domer


----------



## Cornductor (Feb 5, 2011)

I am a big advocate for not using credit cards. If you have the cash use it, don't take the chance of spending more than you need with a credit card. Yes it's a matter of discipline but when you have that shinny card your adrenaline starts to flow and you sometimes go bananas. I've been credit card free for 6 years and will never look back.


----------



## clafollett (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm actually in the process of building a custom cedar fence (see my user image). I tried going through my local HD but their in store stock was sparse and I didn't want to live with random bundles. I then went to a near by Lowes. Fortunately, a new bundle of 12ft 1×6s had been returned. I was able to pick the best and leave the rest. They also had enough of the other sizes I needed too.

The wife and I got to talking with the lumber manager, won him over and he plopped a 10% discount down for us. I've gone back twice more since for more supplies and he keeps giving me the discount. Even told the project area steward that whenever we come in, to always give it to us. It think it helps that I told him I have more projects to do. 

Moral of the story, it never hurts to make nice with the dept. manager. At the very least, let them know you plan on buying that much and you will also need more supplies such as stain/paint, concrete for posts, gate hardware, screws, etc. If you ask nicely, I bet they would give you a deal.


----------



## JasonWagner (Sep 10, 2009)

I've bought large amounts of items at Home Depot and been given the 10% off without even asking. Ask the sales manager there.

Also, check out your local lumber supplier…


----------



## Resurrected (Jan 11, 2011)

I think someone said it take your shopping list and shop around before throwing the money out.


----------



## khays (Aug 16, 2009)

Around here where I live if you get to know the smaller shops pretty good they will usually sell it to you a little cheaper. I don't think i've really bought any type of wood from HD or Lowes in the past couple of years. Shop around and by all means pick it yourself. The wood Lowes sells here is so dang warped it's pathetic, but yet I still see so many people buying from them.

I can probably see big contractors buying in large bulk then returning stuff that's no good because the smaller shops may not be able to handle the quanity. We have Lowes, HD, 84 Lumber, Bryants, Clay building and a few others and I live in a small town.

Good luck whichever route you take,

Kevin


----------



## Harry_Ch (Jan 27, 2011)

If you do buy a new stack of wood make sure to double check the quality of the lumber before you leave the store. I have seen full stack of wood at HD that look great on the outside layers, but found warped and broken boards within the bundle. Know they have a return policy, but not sure it applies to lumber. Luck on your project.


----------

